# Empire Ships



## Linda Pellatt (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone advice me were to look for Empire Ships.I'm trying to find pictures of Empire Oppossum and Empire Guinevere(grelrosa).They are the only two ships that I have not got photo's of for my dads MN days.

Thank You

Regards

Linda


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

Try this URL
http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/EmpIndex.html
oops sorry, there does not appear to be any photographs but it does give details of the two vessels you seek


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I would have suggested that you write to Ted Finch of Mariners-L, 
but you have already done so, I see.


----------



## Linda Pellatt (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you for your reply I read your profile and found your interested in the Athel ships.My dad sailed on the Athel Duchess in 1940.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I hope you found the page on Athelduchess of help ....
I see Marianne Clunies is also covered here at
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=8199
Some ships photographs are very rare, and I know that
many on the web are seeking such pictures. Have you 
looked under other names for the ships? Would you
be interested in pictures of ships which could be described
as sisters? Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

There is a picture of the Empire Guineverre on page50 of "The Empire Ships" (second edition) ISBN 1 85044 275 4.

Riverman


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

So there is .... I see it is a Skyfotos copyright, as the Grelrosa


----------



## Linda Pellatt (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you for your time and help during my research I found so many people willing to assist both with pictures and advice.I'm grateful to all of them.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

*Empire State*

Here for you her in 2003 at Genoa on courtesy visit.
Gp


----------

